# Is Ron Artest treated fair in the NBA?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well what do you think? Alot say he is singled out and picked on, which is somewhat true, but I think he just needs to get his anger in check, if he didn't lose his temper in the first place then the refs wouldn't be after him.


----------



## ArtestFan23 (Jun 20, 2003)

Well the poll thing didn't work for me....but I don't think he gets treated fairly at all.

I mean does Artest have an anger problem? Yes. Even he has said that. And breaking camera's after a loss isn't acceptable but come on...there are guys around the league beating their wives, having lots of illegitimate children, etc...and people get on Artest for throwing a TV camera around....for "flipping" the bird to Pat Riley...which he strongly denied in an interview.

Look Latrell Sprewell choked his coach...and as soon as he went to the Knicks, all was forgotten..

And a lot of those technical fouls called on Ron last year were a complete joke...


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan23</b>!
> Well the poll thing didn't work for me....but I don't think he gets treated fairly at all.
> 
> I mean does Artest have an anger problem? Yes. Even he has said that. And breaking camera's after a loss isn't acceptable but come on...there are guys around the league beating their wives, having lots of illegitimate children, etc...and people get on Artest for throwing a TV camera around....for "flipping" the bird to Pat Riley...which he strongly denied in an interview.
> ...


I wonder if he will still by threatened by the refs next season or if he will get a break and just play.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think hes treated unfairly. One game near the end of the year against the Celtics, Ron was trying to get the ball but knocked Pierce over. It was obviously a mistake but a foul none the less. And of course, they call it a flagrant and Ron was out again. Pure BS. The league picked on Ron and it hurt the team. I hope next year is alot different.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

In a way, he is treated fair. He acted badly so the league treated him badly. What Artestfan said though is true that there are guys doing worse stuff. Artets will probaly get a clean slate this upcomming season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

he is being picked on
mostly by the refs and whoever decided the All-D team
just cause he has a bad mouth and finger (the Miami thing was cool) doesn't mean refs should pick on him. Ron Artest is the most picked on player in the leagues history


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I admit that he is picked on, but I'd say he brought it on himself.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I admit that he is picked on, but I'd say he brought it on himself.


i still think the refs should treat everyone equaly bad rep. or good rep. rookie or vet. I don't care if they earned good calls or brought bad calls to themselves everyone should be reffed the same way


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> i still think the refs should treat everyone equaly bad rep. or good rep. rookie or vet. I don't care if they earned good calls or brought bad calls to themselves everyone should be reffed the same way


they should treat everyone the same, your status in the NBA shouldn't affect how the refs treat you.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> they should treat everyone the same, your status in the NBA shouldn't affect how the refs treat you.


didn't i just say that?

anyway regardless of the refs:upset: i think Arteststill is the best man-to-man defender in the league and that helps usa lot. except when he's suspended:uhoh:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> didn't i just say that?
> ...


yeah pretty much, I was just agreeing with you, he is by far the best man to man defender in the league, he can shut superstars down, but then he gets in foul trouble and the star scores alot on someone else, for example Paul Pierce.


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

I think alot of Artest's actions on the court are unacceptable and when it affects the team like it did last year things have to change. I believe last years colapse was mostly due to Artest's temper tantrums. We can't put up with another year of it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

If Artest is treated equally, then it wil send him the message that "Ok, I can act however I want on the court and they aren't going to do anything about it."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>abadays</b>!
> I think alot of Artest's actions on the court are unacceptable and when it affects the team like it did last year things have to change. I believe last years colapse was mostly due to Artest's temper tantrums. We can't put up with another year of it.


i'd rather have him for 65 games than none. we're very deep so when he gets suspended Bender (I hope) or Harrington can take over
plus no one wants him anymore because of his attitude:dpepper:


----------



## LegaC (Jun 17, 2003)

> i'd rather have him for 65 games than none. we're very deep so when he gets suspended Bender (I hope) or Harrington can take over
> plus no one wants him anymore because of his


Theoratically, Bender and Harrigton should be able to fill in for Artest, but when Artest was out, we usually lost.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegaC</b>!
> 
> 
> Theoratically, Bender and Harrigton should be able to fill in for Artest, but when Artest was out, we usually lost.


cuz bender and Harrington aren't used to statring or playing much
so maybe a few times this year we bench Reggie and move Artest to SG so Bender and Harrington an get used to the feel and pressure of statring


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> cuz bender and Harrington aren't used to statring or playing much
> so maybe a few times this year we bench Reggie and move Artest to SG so Bender and Harrington an get used to the feel and pressure of statring


thats a very good idea, but many people feel that Artest can handle playing the 2 position.


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

i'd rather have him for 65 games than none. we're very deep so when he gets suspended Bender (I hope) or Harrington can take over


I'm definately not saying I want Artest off the team. I very much think he is going to be as imporrtant a piece of this team as JO. But I sure hope next year he is a little more under control.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>abadays</b>!
> I'm definately not saying I want Artest off the team. I very much think he is going to be as imporrtant a piece of this team as JO. But I sure hope next year he is a little more under control.


I think everyone would like to see him under control, I think he will be next season.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I don't think he is treated fair. I still remeber the things the media blamed him on during the allstar game time. They blamed him for getting in a fight with some players at a bar or something. He wasn't even their...he was taking his kids to Disneyland. Now tell me that is fair. This guy has a temper, but the media loves to jump on anybody that has an exciting personality. Remember how much the national media hated Bob Knight. They made him into some sort of freak. Fact is the Pacers need Artest and his defense and intensity. I'm sick of all these Pacers that don't care about winning or loosing though. Artest is not the problem.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with that guy up there ^


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The guys single handedly ruined your team...it wasn't Thomas...i was the mean-spirited antics of Artest. Its more than the suspensions and stuff we see. he is an antagonist and it wears on the refs over the year and they want no part of it...so he gets what he deserves and the team doesnt. I don't care how intense he is on defense...the team doesn't need that if he doesn't change. Hopefully, he is a big man like Kenyon and cleans up his act...i doubt it. i meant that in the nicest way.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

POST PAD.


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

He is treated unfairly the same way Rasheed Wallace is , I hope that Artest doesnt change his intensity level which would change the way he plays.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

From what I've seen, all signs point to him changing for the better. The only way we will know is after the first 20 games or so of the season, but I think he'll change for the better of the team. Also, the refs and media will have time to cool off and wont call him for such horrible calls at the start of the year unless he again gives them a reason to.


----------

